# Trafalgar Square the Strand



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Mrs *** is off to the above tomorrow and is looking for suggestions for a decent coffee shop within easy walking from those in the know.

Thanks


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

The ones i know are Notes cafe and roastery. It is couple of mins walk from trafalgar square.

Second one is The espresso room. They were both nice.


----------



## lynxv3 (Sep 28, 2018)

I second @Inspector recommendation of Notes Cafe.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Three I can think of:

Lundenwic next door to the Waldorf hotel on Aldwych

Fernandez & wells in Somerset house.

Black Penny opposite the Masonic Hall.

Covent garden has more choice, Coffee Island the 2 mentioned above, Timberyard 7 dials, Monmouth, Jacob the Angel etc.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Mrs *** says Thanks for the coffee suggestions for her recent work in London. However train delays meant a mad rush and no time for coffee. So in a bit of a grump she finished work and frogmarched back toward Waterloo. Luckily (for me) she stopped off at a scrummy scented coffee stall on the Xmas market. Turns out its the Ethiopian coffee co. Her mood picked up as she chatted to the sales guy about pros and cons of Ethiopian coffee. And guzzled. Well shes biased having fond memories of the coffee culture in Addis Ababa during a work visit (I know, why don't I get those jobs?). Anyway, suitably refreshed she thought of him who must be obeyed (!) And picked out 3 to bring home. IF I get a look in, im hoping for something a bit different. And now shes got dates for other work in London the list will come in handy. Big thanks to all who responded.

https://www.theethiopiancoffeecompany.co.uk/


----------

